# Learn a minor blues solo - intermediate level



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

How's it sounding?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Interesting pickups...?


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

Very sweet tone and playing.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thank you very much.


----------

